# 180 success stories?



## gnarlmen (May 3, 2012)

Sometime soon I'll post my whole story but for now I was curious to know what success anybody has had employing the 180http://www.network54.com/Forum/233195/thread/1302875291/last-1302891381/The+180 while their WS was still involved in a EA?


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

It worked for me, although I probably don't qualify, because I was doing it unwittingly. After DD#1, my husband, unbeknownst to me, recontacted his AP within weeks, around the time we started MC. 

I thought that the affair was over. But I was at a point where (mostly due to my leg injury) I was ready to savor and enjoy life, whether he was going to be there for me, or not.

I taught myself SLR photography, how to knit, started a blog, cleaned our extremely cluttered house (tiny children, bad leg injury), started cooking good dinners but often didn't eat with my spouse, worked hard at not fighting, was not excessively lovey-dovey, i.e., didn't do special stuff for holidays nor as a suprise. I started to expand my friendships to include women who had a healthier outlook on life. I volunteered for various organizations.

The last 9 months, I finally tackled my weight gain, started to eat in a very healthy way, lifted weights, and took long walks.

Joined a (protestant) bible study group and also began to attend classes to become Catholic (for my own personal, intellectual, philosophical, religious reasons, although it is my husband's church). [This may sound inconsistent, but for me it was part of a larger whole of becoming closer to God.]

After DD#2, my husband walked away from the AP without looking back.

But the 180 is FOR YOU because if everyone else disappeared, you still have to live for yourself. It gives you confidence and it helps you truly understand that NO ONE should ever treat you the way that a cheater treats you.


----------

